# Cool inverts topic



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi All,

The inverts section needs some love so I would like to start an informational topic on a daily (or almost daily) basis on interesting inverts that you either purchase or better still show up as hitchhikers.

Todays invert is Micro Brittle Starfish. The two most common micro stars are Amphipholis (white in color) and Ophiactis (black and white striped) starfish. 

These little guys are extremely prolific and come in generally on live rock or macro algae. You will probably first notice them by seeing their legs waving from holes in live rock. At night they may come out to scavenge even floating around your aquarium.

The black and white starfish reproduce by splitting, it is very cool, they grow an extra leg and split in two.

Note: These starfish are tiny they are not baby starfish.

Sorry for the blurry pictures, but you should get the general idea...


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Good idea and nice write up!


----------



## Leclair10 (Jun 22, 2009)

I concur nice write up!! I have both types of Starfish in my tank. I had trapped against the glass by my Leather last night and was going to snap a pic. But law and behold the wife left the Digi at the lake.


----------



## marlenez (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## TheHogg (Mar 31, 2011)

I've never seen these before until I had managed to see one in my tank and was concerned as to what it may be!
Not sure how to post my pic on here though as its asking me for a url.


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

make a photobucket account


----------

